# Not transferring



## manifesting spirit (10 mo ago)

I purchased a Epson 2803 I’m using Tale Hemudu quick dry sublimation paper. I have Epson sublimation ink and a vevor heat press machine. My print won’t transfer to my 100% polyester shirt! It doesn’t leave the paper I’m using the heat tape. Any suggestions I need help I purchased the new heat press and got it today it’s set at 60 seconds and 400F. I thought it was the old heat press but I’m getting the same results which is nothing the shirt remains completely white


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

What inks are you using? Don't sound like sublimation inks to me if you are getting no transfer at all.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is this a new eco-tank or did you have non-sublimation ink in there before?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

manifesting spirit said:


> I have Epson sublimation ink


What makes you think it's sublimation ink? 
Does it say "sublimation" on the bottles?


----------



## manifesting spirit (10 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> What makes you think it's sublimation ink?
> Does it say "sublimation" on the bottles?


Yes and it was the ink set in the Epson package


----------



## manifesting spirit (10 mo ago)

splathead said:


> Is this a new eco-tank or did you have non-sublimation ink in there before?


New


----------



## manifesting spirit (10 mo ago)




----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

manifesting spirit said:


> Yes and it was the ink set in the Epson package


This is contradictory, because this printer does not come with sublimation ink.


----------



## manifesting spirit (10 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> This is contradictory, because this printer does not come with sublimation ink.


Omggggg it’s not sub ink so how do I get it out or did I mess it up


----------



## manifesting spirit (10 mo ago)

manifesting spirit said:


> Omggggg it’s not sub ink so how do I get it out or did I mess it up


It doesn’t say sublimation ink


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

manifesting spirit said:


> Yes and it was the ink set in the Epson package


No. Epson does not sell that printer as a sublimation printer and does not provide sublimation ink with it, just their normal ink. 522 is NOT sublimation ink. I've bottles of it lying around that came with my printers.

The only sublimation printer Epson sells in that size is the F170, which does indeed come with Epson sublimation ink. And you couldn't use it with that printer without making an ICC profile to make the colors look right, as the printer and Epson driver expect different ink.

You can get third-party sublimation ink that comes with an ICC profile. Check well known ink supplies like Cosmos, Ink Owl, and Cobra to see if they support that printer model.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

manifesting spirit said:


> Omggggg it’s not sub ink so how do I get it out or did I mess it up


Google how to use head cleaning fluid to manually clean the head. That will show you how to access the head and ink tubes. You need syringes like used for the head cleaning procedure so you can suck the ink out of the lines. If you have some place you can make a mess, you can turn the printer upside down and dump the ink out of the tanks, else suck it all out via syringes.

Fill the tanks with new ink then run the ink charging cycle like you did when first loading the printer with ink (not 100% sure how to activiate that again), or run a _power_ cleaning (lookup how to initate that for this printer; is usually turning off printer and holding down two of the buttons).

Don't feel bad. You weren't the first. You won't be the last


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Once the new inks are installed you may need to print around 40 full-colour pages to draw the new inks through the lines to the printhead.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you use the power clean feature, make sure you have an extra waste tank on hand. Those waste tanks can't handle more than a couple of power cleanings before it gets full.


----------



## manifesting spirit (10 mo ago)

NoXid said:


> Google how to use head cleaning fluid to manually clean the head. That will show you how to access the head and ink tubes. You need syringes like used for the head cleaning procedure so you can suck the ink out of the lines. If you have some place you can make a mess, you can turn the printer upside down and dump the ink out of the tanks, else suck it all out via syringes.
> 
> Fill the tanks with new ink then run the ink charging cycle like you did when first loading the printer with ink (not 100% sure how to activiate that again), or run a _power_ cleaning (lookup how to initate that for this printer; is usually turning off printer and holding down two of the buttons).
> 
> Don't feel bad. You weren't the first. You won't be the last


Thank you


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

splathead said:


> If you use the power clean feature, make sure you have an extra waste tank on hand. Those waste tanks can't handle more than a couple of power cleanings before it gets full.


True. But I mentioned this in lieu of being able to run the initial ink loading program again (not sure there is a way). With the tanks and lines already dumped and sucked dry by syringe, a power clean should load the lines and dampers back up with ink without flushing all that much through the head, as all that will be empty to start with. Is a power cleaning in essence the same as the initial ink priming program ... I'm not quite sure.

If possible, best to run the ink loading / initializing sequence, as it probably relies on the vacuum pump to draw the ink and doesn't fire the nozzles at all--as they would be dry throughout most of the process. My main worry about using a power cleaning is that the nozzles will be firing dry for all the time it takes ink to fill the ink lines ... probably not a great idea. But better than printing pages of color on a dry head, as that is not vacuum assisted at all.

*EDIT -- Oh, duh!* Once the new ink is in the tanks, use the syringe to draw ink into the lines. Then just run a cleaning cycle or two to flush the old ink out of the dampers and head, and then print some sheets of C M Y K until you get dull-looking (sublimation ink) prints.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Video time...
A bit messy, but that's the best way to do it.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TABOB said:


> Video time...
> A bit messy, but that's the best way to do it.


There's a little disassembly required before that point, but nothing a Philips screw driver and a little patience can't handle, and nothing that really needs to be put back on.

I'd also use the syringe to prime the ink lines by drawing in new ink from the reservoirs. Be careful to clean the bit that fits into the hose to avoid contamination between colors.


----------

